# TBT Brawl Tourney Signups!



## Tyler (Apr 19, 2008)

Sign up here for TBT's Brawl Tourney! Rules include:
Approximately 4 rounds, each round with specific stage
1: Battlefield
2: Smashville
3: Yoshi's Island
4: Final Destination
(Prior to Change)
1 vs 1 battles
Items are mandatory, or medium settings
5 Stock - Brawl
Elimination will occur if a game is not played within 5 days of knowing your opponent.
*Members Signed Up*
N/A_________________________________________________Signups End April 23rd!


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 19, 2008)

When does it start?  Pre or Post-July 23?


----------



## SL92 (Apr 19, 2008)

Mnehhhhh my Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector exploded so I can't compete :' ( 

Why those four stages? I think Yoshi's Island less tourney-legal than Space Armada.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 19, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Mnehhhhh my Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector exploded so I can't compete :' ( 

Why those four stages? I think Yoshi's Island less tourney-legal than Space Armada. [/quote]
 Those aren't the 100% official stages just yet. Those are the four that seemed best at the moment however.

And the competition should take place in May.


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 19, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Mnehhhhh my Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector exploded so I can't compete :' ( 

Why those four stages? I think Yoshi's Island less tourney-legal than Space Armada. [/quote]
 Nothing wrong with Yoshi's Island     


And I'll join, but this 3 minute thing... eww. And you should say if items are on or off, no in between. A tourney should have rules set in stone, not just "They are allowed."

I can see a few sudden death finishes ~_~


----------



## SL92 (Apr 19, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Mnehhhhh my Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector exploded so I can't compete :' (
> 
> Why those four stages? I think Yoshi's Island less tourney-legal than Space Armada.


Nothing wrong with Yoshi's Island     


And I'll join, but this 3 minute thing... eww. And you should say if items are on or off, no in between. A tourney should have rules set in stone, not just "They are allowed."

I can see a few sudden death finishes ~_~ [/quote]
What about that hill that pops out of nowhere, that could give an unfair advantage to someone on the return, but I don't know that much about tourneys, so I'll shut up.

Yeah, 3-stock > 3-minute.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 19, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Mnehhhhh my Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector exploded so I can't compete :' (
> 
> Why those four stages? I think Yoshi's Island less tourney-legal than Space Armada.


Nothing wrong with Yoshi's Island     


And I'll join, but this 3 minute thing... eww. And you should say if items are on or off, no in between. A tourney should have rules set in stone, not just "They are allowed."

I can see a few sudden       finishes ~_~ [/quote]
 Whoops, another typo...

Are allowed means are mandatory. x.X

What would you rather have than 3 minutes? Stock, and if so, how many?


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 19, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops, another typo...

Are allowed means are mandatory. x.X

What would you rather have than 3 minutes? Stock, and if so, how many? [/quote]
 I'd rather 3 stock, as I'm sure many here will agree.


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Apr 19, 2008)

I agree...3 stock is the best.

I can't enter though...I don't move into my new house with WI-FI until the previously stated date


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 19, 2008)

meh, I dunno if I'll join.  haven't been brawling too much.  Too busy playing 360 lol

Also, I'm extremely against items, so I'd probably hate it.


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 19, 2008)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> meh, I dunno if I'll join.  haven't been brawling too much.  Too busy playing 360 lol
> 
> Also, I'm extremely against items, so I'd probably hate it.


 Another problem I see. Most people who play in tourneys are against items (me being one of them) But if that's what Tbt wants, so be it


----------



## Micah (Apr 19, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Mnehhhhh my Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector exploded so I can't compete :' ( 

Why those four stages? I think Yoshi's Island less tourney-legal than Space Armada. [/quote]
 Space Armada tilts making certain items difficult to use.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Apr 19, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Mnehhhhh my Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector exploded so I can't compete :' ( 

Why those four stages? I think Yoshi's Island less tourney-legal than Space Armada. [/quote]
 Buy a router! : )


----------



## TheGremp (Apr 19, 2008)

uuuuh, what's space armada? 

you mean lylat cruise?  That's the only space level I can think of


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 19, 2008)

5 stock? make it 3.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll join. I need redemption. XD


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 19, 2008)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiit

Items are mandatory, or medium settings

NO. Items HAVE to be off. Its way too random with them on.

I will keep arguing until Items are turned off for the tourney, and If I can't get them off... 

but really, they do have to be off for Tourneys. If you're playing a few matches with friends thats fine, but not for tourneys.


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 19, 2008)

I agree with the 3 stock rule...

Also.. items on?  :barf:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 19, 2008)

I like 5 stock, however, items need to be banned for official matches.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 19, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I like 5 stock, however, items need to be banned for official matches.


 For once I agree with you

wait, not really... only half of that post.

5 stock takes too long. 3 stock.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 19, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha, very funny. But, in a 5 stock match you can't get lucky, it's about skill.  However, you can get lucky in a 3 stock and still win (let's say lag makes me fall, I have 2 lives not much time to get back, but with 5 lives if I get lag pushed off I have 4 lives which gives a much higher chance of come back from that stupid lag).  *Oh, also I sign up.*


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm gonna guess 5 stocks isn't much of a problem, the results will probably be the same anyways.

Items must be off tho.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 20, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its not possible to get lucky in a 1 on 1 items off match.    
-_-			 

And I've never seen these "lag falls".


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 20, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I haven't lagged since the first week Brawl came out(besides when I played Zero later, it was lagging).


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 20, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There's bound to be lag.. I'm overseas and we're over 2000 miles away... probably even 3000...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 20, 2008)

How about we play on one stage, Final Destination to reduce confusion.  It is the most basic, fair, and truthful stage.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 20, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> How about we play on one stage, Final Destination to reduce confusion.  It is the most basic, fair, and truthful stage.


 No, it is not the most fair stage. Final destination is not the only stage that is used in tourneys and stuff mmkay?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 20, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's the *fairest*, however, there are other stages that are pretty fair, but not as fair as this one.


----------



## TwilightKing (Apr 20, 2008)

In my opinion, the stages are fine, 5 or 3 stock, doesn't matter to me, both are good, but I believe items should be off. Anyone agree?


----------



## JJH (Apr 20, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> In my opinion, the stages are fine, 5 or 3 stock, doesn't matter to me, both are good, but I believe items should be off. Anyone agree?


 I do. Sign me up I guess, even though I suck at Brawl. Maybe I'll do decent this time.


----------



## Brewster (Apr 20, 2008)

:llama:  Sign me up!



EDIT: This means I'm trying to be active again!! :]


----------



## Zero_13 (Apr 23, 2008)

Sign ups end today?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 23, 2008)

I'll sign up.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 23, 2008)

Yea.


Items are no longer allowed.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 30, 2008)

How about someone else hosts the tournament.  The current host doesn't care enough to run a tournament.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 30, 2008)

SN, you know state testing does burden people as well does the rest of their lives...

Stop being such an *CEN-1.01-SORD*, and be patient. It'll happen when it happens....


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 3, 2008)

State testing.......as in you go to school and you take tests for half the day for a few days during one week of the school year every like 4 years?  And it's been a week, so I'm sure you can use 3 minutes of your time to organize the tournament so people can start playing.


Also, it looks like it will never happen .  And don't you come to TBT several times a day (correct me if I'm wrong)?  Yeah, State Testing really takes a lot from you (I had it last year, and I really did not believe it affected my lifestyle at all, besides going to school taking tests and having fun random breaks during the day).  I guess people just don't play video games anymore.


----------



## Zero_13 (May 17, 2008)

:r 

....


----------



## TheGremp (May 17, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> State testing.......as in you go to school and you take tests for half the day for a few days during one week of the school year every like 4 years?  And it's been a week, so I'm sure you can use 3 minutes of your time to organize the tournament so people can start playing.
> 
> 
> Also, it looks like it will never happen .  And don't you come to TBT several times a day (correct me if I'm wrong)?  Yeah, State Testing really takes a lot from you (I had it last year, and I really did not believe it affected my lifestyle at all, besides going to school taking tests and having fun random breaks during the day).  I guess people just don't play video games anymore.


 your priorities amaze me.


----------



## JJH (May 17, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Also, it looks like it will never happen . And don't you come to TBT several times a day (correct me if I'm wrong)? Yeah, State Testing really takes a lot from you.



Organizing the tournament takes more than posting on a forum. I know it wouldn't take too long, but give him a break. It's Odd's tournament. 




			
				Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> (I had it last year, and I really did not believe it affected my lifestyle at all, besides going to school taking tests and having fun random breaks during the day).



Different states/schools do tests differently.




			
				Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> I guess people just don't play video games anymore.



You're kidding, right?


----------



## Tyler (May 17, 2008)

Kinda forgot. :r

So, how about a June tourney?


----------



## JJH (May 17, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Kinda forgot. :r
> 
> So, how about a June tourney?


 More time to practice. Plus, school will be out, so getting matches in will be easier with my days unoccupied and being able to stay up later at night.

As of now, this is my early-summer schedule:
-Memorial Day weekend I'll be camping, but that's in May anyways
-School's out June 6th
-The week of June 8th-14th, I'll be occupied most evenings, but during the day will be fine.
-Camping first weekend of July


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 17, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Also, it looks like it will never happen .


----------



## Tyler (May 17, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SN, 14 days is not considered bumping.

1) It's within the same month.
2) The topic is relevant.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 17, 2008)

That topic within this topic was dead.  But whatever.


----------



## JJH (May 17, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheGremp (May 17, 2008)

> I guess people just don't play video games anymore.





> tournaments are not even a good representation of how much people play



Think about those two quotes for a second.  They don't really match do they?

as you said, tournaments aren't a very good representation of how much people play.  Just because we aren't in a hurry to get the tournament started doesn't mean we don't game anymore.  I personally just don't like tournaments, but I still game for the majority of my free time.  Such is true with many other TBTers.

Also, some of us (including myself) don't really play Brawl much anymore.  I've actually grown tired of it already.  Brawl obviously isn't the only game in existence, so if we aren't playing Brawl all the time, it doesn't mean we "don't play video games anymore", we just play other games.

And I hope when you said "people", you actually meant "people on TBT".  Because that would just be utterly ridiculous.  Most popular games have millions of players online daily.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 18, 2008)

If someone isn't able to compete in a tournament (10 minutes of gameplay?) how can you expect them to play a video game for more than 10 minutes?  I like how you assume that I think Brawl is the only game in existance and that I play Brawl for 5 hours a day.  Assuming does not get you anywhere (unless you assume right, but I doubt that will happen based on the assumptions you have made).


----------



## Tyler (May 18, 2008)

Let's just leave it at this.

Every time I come onto TBT I don't think about running a tournament.
Brawl Online Sucks.

_Locked Until Further Notice_


----------

